# DCC and turnouts



## danomite33 (Apr 5, 2013)

To the proud owners of DCC layouts, do you use decoders with your turnouts? Do you prefer DCC control of turnouts versus the old fashioned method? Are the switch machines for DCC turnouts hidden? Can DCC layouts have DC controlled turnouts?

I am re-entering the hobby after a long absence. I crafted plans for a layout and realized that I needed more track and turn outs. So I googled Walthers as a possible supplier only to see Atlas traditional turnouts were NOT in stock. Then I ordered traditional turnouts directly from Atlas, only to find out that they don't have them in stock either. Appearantly they are switching chinese suppliers and turnouts won't be available until the end of this summer. My questions arise because I am interested in creating a DCC layout. I was horrified to learn that I almost bought many turnouts that would not be DCC compatible.  This isn't a cheap hobby anymore!!!!

Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Danomite

Proud DCC layout operator here. 

If you check around on Amazon and Ebay you probably
can find some Atlas flex track...turnouts also...but as you've
discovered they're having problems and few shops have it.

I hasten to recommend Peco INSULFROG turnouts...they
are fully compatible with DCC track wiring. You would need
decoders for each turnout should you control them by DCC.
Those who use the DCC turnout control can tell you of
it's advantages. I use the old fashioned push buttons on
a panel to control my Peco under the table switch motors.
The type of motor you use would determine whether it is
under the table or to one side.

Peco also sells the ELECTROFROG turnouts...these are
not fully compatible with DCC track wiring.

The hobby does get a trifle costly. But you sure can save
big $ by shopping around on the web and here on the Forum.
I bought most of my rolling stock, my DCC system and
a large inventory of buildings and scenery thru Craigslist and
saved a ton of $. 

There's a bunch of very experienced Forum guys who are gonna
be cheering you on and offering answers to any of
the questions you might have.

Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use Digitrax DCC to control my atlas turnouts tortoise machines, specifically the SE8 card. The machines are under the table. You can use traditional methods for turnout control.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

danomite33 said:


> do you use decoders with your turnouts?


No



danomite33 said:


> Do you prefer DCC control of turnouts versus the old fashioned method?


No I can set the turnouts faster from my old style panel



danomite33 said:


> Are the switch machines for DCC turnouts hidden?


Yes same as old style, in my case A/C



danomite33 said:


> Can DCC layouts have DC controlled turnouts?


Yes You can have both on one layout.

The DCC will cost you more.


----------



## danomite33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen for your quick responses. It seems that the big difference in turnouts is whether it is an insulfrog or an electrofrog. I was concerned that I had wasted lots of money so early on in the project. I will take advantage of the interrupted supply chain and slooooooow down, read lots of info, read some more, then buy the equipment. 

Back in the day I didn't have to think so hard. Perhaps I am more obsolete than I realize!!

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Buy one Peco and compare it to an Atlas. let me know what you think.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Southern said:


> Buy one Peco and compare it to an Atlas. let me know what you think.


I currently have 2 Peco and many atlas turnouts on my layout. Both came out of necessity. Curved turnout to lead to my yard was a no brainer but I was having problems in a section that had an atlas #4 for 6 months. The since installing the Peco a month and a half ago I havent had ANY derailments. Here is a link to the thread detailing the problems I had with the atlas turnout.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15353


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

@Dan......I havent added my switch motors yet ($20 a pop and local availability is the hold up) but I'm going to go with tortoise undertable switches with a traditional toggle switch control panel. The reason for this is just dont want to punch any more buttons other than the adresses for my locos and was stated earlier it's quicker to just flip a switch.


----------



## danomite33 (Apr 5, 2013)

@mackdonn: Thanks, this is probably the route I'll go too. Hopefully I can visit a DCC layout this Thursday and learn more in person. I have the DCC Projects and Applications book which is helping me learn more bookwise. But, the personal visit will be quite an experience woohooooo!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

There are two questions, issues with DCC and turn-outs:
1- the DCC power/signal on the rails, points, and frogs.
2- control methods to throw the turn-out.

For 1, the term commonly used is "DCC friendly" and can be accomplished in a few ways. I use isolated frogs switched with "Frog Juicer" circuits from Tam Valley.

For 2, any method can be used. I use mechanical levels on a panel with cables to the turn-outs.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

danomite33 said:


> To the proud owners of DCC layouts, do you use decoders with your turnouts?
> Do you prefer DCC control of turnouts versus the old fashioned method?


Two questions kind of go together. Personally I would probably only use decoders on turnouts if I were doing a full computer-controlled CTC signalling system. (And there are also other systems to accomplish these, so it depends on what approach you want to take.)

Whether the turnout motor is actually controlled directly or via a DCC decoder or some other form of electronic system, or simply by a non-electrical mechanical linkage, the most user-friendly way to control it would be a toggle switch or knob on the layout fascia near the turnout. I would never want to have to look up or remember and type in an accessory decoder address into the DCC controller in order to throw the switch.



danomite33 said:


> Are the switch machines for DCC turnouts hidden?


Depends on what type of switch machines they are. This doesn't really have anything to do with DCC per se.



danomite33 said:


> Can DCC layouts have DC controlled turnouts?


Unless you use decoders to control your turnouts, your turnout control is completely independent of the DCC system.


----------

